# 69 always a let down.



## 2 Angry Wolves (19/10/14)

Much like the 69 the mech is also quite hard to get and keep going. Does anyone have such a mech and maby some advice?!


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/10/14)

It needs lots of tinkering and cleaning to keep going well. The contact areas on the switch pins are so small that if you get just a bit of pitting or buildup on it performs badly. Also the adjustable 510 is a bit fiddly if its up to far and you turn your atty down hard it turns the pin in the switch down.


----------



## Andre (19/10/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Much like the 69 the mech is also quite hard to get and keep going. Does anyone have such a mech and maby some advice?!


Try the Fasttech site under the discussions for this mod.


----------



## Raslin (19/10/14)

Rotfl, saw this title and thought... you doing it wrong lol

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/14)

Here is the Fasttech link, lots of discussions going there: http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006981/1561100-69-ss-telescopic-mechanical-mod


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (19/10/14)

Lol no im doing something wrong! Lmao


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/10/14)

Hi all.
Thank you for all the input. As always the forum saved me! All contacts were cleaned and its golden now!
This can be closed thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

